# New to SE, GA. Any good hunting spots?



## sniffen08 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm new to the area and live in Camden county and looking for good areas to do some deer hunting both gun and bow. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr (Jul 21, 2016)

Kingsland Hunting Club was looking for Members  not sure about anywhere else that is close to Kingsland


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 3, 2016)

pineridge hunting club is on facebook. miller hunting club also usually has openings. You military?


----------



## joedublin (Aug 3, 2016)

Grady County has an excellent QDM still-hunting club with one membership still open. That's SW GA. but not too far from you. If you want more info send me a PM.


----------

